
The Next 30 Digital Years by Kevin Kelly - pmcpinto
http://longnow.org/seminars/02016/jul/14/next-30-digital-years/
======
AnimalMuppet
> Every possible display surface will become a display, and study its
> watchers.

Probably true, and from my perspective, more than a little creepy. I suppose
people 30 years from now will regard it as normal, but it sounds rather
oppressive to have to live in such an environment.

